# Phone not charging



## Cika_Maree (Apr 5, 2021)

*Okay so I feel very nervous about this because I thought I solved the problem once and for all. Here's the story, my Wiko View Prime didn't want to charge maybe 4 months ago and I changed about 20 different cables and chargers until I finally replaced the whole charging board that I waited 2 months for to arrive from Aliexpress then after 2 months the problem occurs again, I updated the system via the official wiko site and the same problem occurs. On the ampere application it shows a voltage of 4.2 volts until it charges when I put the charger it can be seen that it charges in a second and immediately stops I think the voltage is a problem I'm not sure so I wanted to ask if it can somehow overcome the voltage sensor and how ? I know this was a problem with the Samsung Galaxy s2 but it had a message on it, nothing comes out here on my phone. If someone thinks that the reason for this problem is others, let them write and if they know how to solve the problem. Thanks in advance and I apologize for my English.Oh and the port on the phone is perfect i try to blow it with compressor still same problem. I postet this thread on xda forum and no one fixed my problem so pls help me guys.*


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2021)

Sounds like you already know its the charging port again, and its needs another replacement


----------



## Cika_Maree (Apr 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Sounds like you already know its the charging port again, and its needs another replacement


I think I will buy a poco x3 and I will sell this one somehow, because there is no hope of its appearance. If i replace that board again maybe the same problem will occur again after a while


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2021)

Cika_Maree said:


> I think I will buy a poco x3 and I will sell this one somehow, because there is no hope of its appearance. If i replace that board again maybe the same problem will occur again after a while


very likely, you can never guarantee the quality of these spare parts either

It's worth it for a cheap fix while you wait to get a new device, but these repairs dont last forever


----------

